# apple tv ok sur un ordi et pas sur l'autre



## chdud (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, je reviens à la charge, je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon problème et personne ne m'a laissé de réponse sur le précédent post. J'ai branché les deux ordinateurs en ethernet, directement sur la freebox, j'ai partagé les mêmes bibliothèques itunes avec le même compte itunes. Je vois apparaitre sur l'apple tv la bibliothèque quand je raccorde le disque dur externe qui contient ma musique sur mon G4 et quand je fais la même manip' sur mon core 2 duo, la bibliothèque n'apparait pas. Je ne comprend pas ce qui fait que ça fonctionne sur l'un et pas sur l'autre. J'attend des avis avertis, ce serait cool de me répondre. Merci.


----------

